# Rubik's Magics at Walmart



## Siraj A. (Aug 8, 2008)

I went to Walmart today, went to the section with Rubik's products, and to my suprise, there were some Rubik's Magics! These are Rubik's brand, but they're different colors. In the past I've said Magics and MMs are stupid, but I couldn't resist this buy.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 8, 2008)

how much were they? I want one of these


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 8, 2008)

They were about $10.00.


----------



## Don Tonberry (Aug 8, 2008)

How good are they? I've been wanting one for a while


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 8, 2008)

I wish they'd stock some 2x2s.....

My Wal-Mart only has 3x3s...and occasionally some 4x4s.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 8, 2008)

my walmart has ONLY 3x3's..............
ugh it sucks where i live


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 8, 2008)

I _just_ got one at Target, $10. XD



> ugh it sucks where i live


Same here, we got a new Wal-Mart, it used to have a wall of 3x3's and 4x4's, now it's full of Rubik's Revolution


----------



## vcube777 (Aug 8, 2008)

not realy as nice as the original Rubik's Magic from Matchbox 1986. 

But 10$ is absolutely fair. I think I can't get one in a german Walmart, 
I have never seen a Rubik's like product in a german walmart. 

Thanks for your info @Siraj A. I'm a Rubik's Magic assembler.

My last achievement is a Mini Hearts Magic, look at the picture from twistypuzzles 
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/large/01048-01.jpg


----------



## Lofty (Aug 8, 2008)

I just bought one tonight as well!
Normally wal-marts around here have only 3x3's and revolution so I was shocked when I saw a magic and had to buy it! I have never solved a magic before so dont have anything to compare the quality too.


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 8, 2008)

Has anybody living in the Bay Area region of California seen Magics in stores lately?? if so let me know!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 8, 2008)

wow.. i REALLY have to check my walmart now!
cause just like lofty all we have is 3x3's and revolutions so who knows?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 8, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> my walmart has ONLY 3x3's..............
> ugh it sucks where i live



yeah.... my walmart, I'll be lucky to find a 3x3x3.... they do have them sometimes


----------



## hdskull (Aug 8, 2008)

I went to like 3 wal-marts, 4 toys r us's to try to find 4x4s and magics. No luck what so ever, but that was a good 3 weeks ago. Are these new in stock ? I live in Alhambra, CA, btw.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 8, 2008)

Now if they sell Rubik's Clocks in the US...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 8, 2008)

They better have them at Target, I've boycotted Wal-Mart.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 8, 2008)

You guys will probably have trouble finding them. I live in Virginia, but I'm on vacation right now in Florida, and Florida Walmarts > a lot of other Walmarts, so no suprise that Lofty found one as well.



hdskull said:


> I went to like 3 wal-marts, 4 toys r us's to try to find 4x4s and magics. No luck what so ever, but that was a good 3 weeks ago. Are these new in stock ? I live in Alhambra, CA, btw.



Yeah, they're new, I'm pretty sure. First time I've ever seen them before.


----------



## Ton (Aug 8, 2008)

If any one can ship a couple to the Netherlands I would be very happy! I can pay via Paypal!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 8, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Now if they sell Rubik's Clocks in the US...



Yeah, really.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 9, 2008)

Has anyone used there magic's who have also used other magics like the DIY's and the older rubik's to compare them? They seem pretty good quality to me but i have never used any other magic.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 9, 2008)

hehehe i went to target and walmart (only 1 left in my walmart!) and bought some


----------



## Don Tonberry (Aug 10, 2008)

I went to Target, Walmart, and KBToys and all they had were Rubik's Revolutions...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah i checked my walmart today too..... NOTHING but 3x3's and revo's


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 10, 2008)

The Wal Mart I know only has a dollar cubes, haha.

The new Rubik's Magic looks pretty cool though ;-)


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought the last 2 at my target, they are very nice.I thought I broke a string, but it turned out that it just came out of its place, I think the strings are pretty sturdy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 10, 2008)

I got a couple for my daughters at Target last night. They love having their own personal Magics now. I have a feeling we'll be seeing a lot of these Magics in competitions in the near future. I also have a feeling Magic will be a lot more popular event in competitions in the near future.

They feel really nice - smooth and easy to solve. The twist move almost wants to happen by itself on them.


----------



## Carson (Aug 10, 2008)

*.*

I picked one of these up a couple of nights ago. I'm new to magic, so I can't give a great review, but straight out of the box it feels better than the red magic I got from cube4you. I stretched out the strings a little and it feels pretty nice now. 

Wal-Mart=Somerset Kentucky... they had two.


----------



## ParityErrors (Aug 10, 2008)

vcube777 said:


> I have never seen a Rubik's like product in a german walmart.



I have bought a 3x3x3 at a german Walmart.

I would love to get three of them, but I doubt that they will be available here.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2008)

I hate flipping up the piece and flipping it out at the end, is there a good way to do that? Mine seem to always get stuck.


----------



## Carson (Aug 10, 2008)

hdskull said:


> I hate flipping up the piece and flipping it out at the end, is there a good way to do that? Mine seem to always get stuck.



I am having the same problem. I attribute it to the strings not being stretched out enough yet.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 10, 2008)

whoa! magics at target and walmart?!!?!?! 

i need to go to the store!!! anyone live around Elgin, IL to tell me if any walmarts or targets have them???

also, i heard someone said that their walmart had dollar store cubes... LUCKY
i havent seen any dollar store cubes where i live, ive lived here for 4 years!!

anyway, hopefully i can find those magics....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 10, 2008)

They're in Target in Indianapolis, so I'm guessing they're likely to be in Target in Illinois as well.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2008)

Carson said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > I hate flipping up the piece and flipping it out at the end, is there a good way to do that? Mine seem to always get stuck.
> ...



That takes me like 1 second by itself.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 10, 2008)

Sikan my strings came out also. I couldn't fix it, so I completely unstringed the Magic. 

I bought a new one, but I will still try to fix my old one. All 16 strings are still together, they haven't broken. That's still fixable right?


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 10, 2008)

I can restring your Magic if you want. Just mail me the tiles, string, and a paperclip. Or go to the articles section on Twistypuzzles.com. They have diagrams. Rhodri has a video too. His youtube name is sushibuffet.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 10, 2008)

actually its on the forums too

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4023


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 10, 2008)

I got one at Wal-Mart!!!! I have a video unboxing it!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaFDPWF5NKw


----------



## hdskull (Aug 11, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> Sikan my strings came out also. I couldn't fix it, so I completely unstringed the Magic.
> 
> I bought a new one, but I will still try to fix my old one. All 16 strings are still together, they haven't broken. That's still fixable right?



Well, I dont' know, for me, a few of them came out of place, so I just moved all of them back accordingly. It was fine after, I have no idea of how to restring magics. I bought 2 just in case, haha.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 12, 2008)

Heh. Luckily, I went back to that Walmart and they had 1 Magic on the shelf, so I got it 

But I looked at some videos on how to restring a magic (the ones up there^) and it seems that it is fixable.


----------



## ductape98 (Aug 12, 2008)

i got one to sweeet


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

any1 know if there are any in PA?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I can restring your Magic if you want. Just mail me the tiles, string, and a paperclip. Or go to the articles section on Twistypuzzles.com. They have diagrams. Rhodri has a video too. His youtube name is sushibuffet.



Don't use a paperclip, use some ribbon.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 13, 2008)

ok i NEED to get to a walmart tomorrow..... honestly!

oh and if i go to a target, is it a Super Target; Target; or Target Greatland?
(who knew there were that many target??)


----------



## llamapuzzle (Aug 13, 2008)

I live in wisconsin, and they had a bunch of em at target but none at walmart.
That being said, the first one I had totally broke so I got another one. As well as some other people's, this is my first magic, so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Ton (Aug 13, 2008)

Is any one will to buy me one and ship it to me , I am a huge Rubik fan ....so this will help me a lot, I can pay via paypal
Ton www.speedcubing.com/ton


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 13, 2008)

Crap, I broke my other magic. Its not as severe, I didnt unstring it this time, but heres a picture of what it looks like:

Oh and sorry Ton, I can't help.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 13, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> ok i NEED to get to a walmart tomorrow..... honestly!
> 
> oh and if i go to a target, is it a Super Target; Target; or Target Greatland?
> (who knew there were that many target??)



Since they're in the toy section, I assume that any of the Targets would carry them. The only difference is that the bigger stores carry more things - mostly more groceries. I found my Magics in a Super Target, but I've bought Rubik's Cubes in a regular Target before (stocked up for my multiBLD attempt the week before US Nationals at one).


----------



## n00bcubix (Aug 14, 2008)

im going to target tomorrow 
hope they have some in stock


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 15, 2008)

August 13, Oroville, CA Walmart: No Magics; no sudocubes.

August 14, Auburn, CA Target: Rubik's Magic

So I got my first Magic. Interesting puzzle. All we have succeeded in doing so far is scrambling it and getting back to the 3 unconnected rings. We haven't figured out how to get to the connected rings shape yet. Fun.


----------



## n00bcubix (Aug 15, 2008)

awww i broke mine
im not touching the other one until i feel not warmed up x(


----------



## Carson (Aug 15, 2008)

If you got your magic at wal-mart DO NOT put it in the microwave. If you are going to the cincinnati contest tomorrow, ask me about it.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 15, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> awww i broke mine
> im not touching the other one until i feel not warmed up x(



I've had mine for a week and it hasn't broke yet. And you have had yours for like a day?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

Carson said:


> If you got your magic at wal-mart DO NOT put it in the microwave. If you are going to the cincinnati contest tomorrow, ask me about it.





So what, you couldn't resist trying it because of the silver in the rings? Well, I'm thankful that at least you're still here talking about it - it must not have been too terrible. It will be fun to hear the story, though.


----------



## MasakitChan (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are other countries which sell Magics at their own Walmarts/etc.?


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 16, 2008)

my country now sells magics at toys r us.


----------



## MasakitChan (Aug 17, 2008)

What country, may I ask?


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 17, 2008)

Singapore.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 17, 2008)

I love how im probably like the only one who doesnt have this at their walmart cause i live in a nowhere, unpopulated place... ugh..

and when people first mentioned target i was like WTF is target because lo and behold we dont even HAVE one of those lol..


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 18, 2008)

The first Walmart I tried was in Oroville, CA. They didn't have them there. I checked Target in Auburn, CA and they had Magics, so I got one. I heard on the forums that Sudoku Cubes are also at some Walmarts and Targets now, but I did not find any in Oroville or Auburn. 

Super Walmart in Roseville, CA has Magics, as does Target Greatland.


----------



## William Chen (Aug 19, 2008)

Bought one at the Target in Dublin, CA.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 19, 2008)

the one we have in singapore is in an uber big cardboard box


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 19, 2008)

That's amazing,

Do they sell eastsheen 5x5's there too?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 20, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> That's amazing,
> 
> Do they sell eastsheen 5x5's there too?


There are no Eastsheen cubes available in physical stores (whatever it's called) - you can only get them online (or buying it from a friend or something like that).


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 20, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Dorsenstein said:
> 
> 
> > That's amazing,
> ...


I was joking, hence the 's


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 20, 2008)

Great. I got to hit up Wal-Mart soon.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 20, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> That's amazing,
> 
> Do they sell eastsheen 5x5's there too?



In Singapore 'physical stores' sell Eastsheens too.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 24, 2008)

i got one at a target in KC today. they had two more. i need to find my other target gift card and go pick them up soon. so stachu, i might be able to sell you one at the unofficial philly comp.

the one i have now is pretty good, although like most other people's it does not want to perform the last flip. it also doesnt lay flat very well. we'll see how it is after a bit more breaking in.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i got one at a target in KC today. they had two more. i need to find my other target gift card and go pick them up soon. so stachu, i might be able to sell you one at the unofficial philly comp.
> 
> the one i have now is pretty good, although like most other people's it does not want to perform the last flip. it also doesnt lay flat very well. we'll see how it is after a bit more breaking in.



I already bought one at the target near me


----------



## Lewis (Aug 24, 2008)

> There are no Eastsheen cubes available in physical stores (whatever it's called) - you can only get them online (or buying it from a friend or something like that).


I saw Eastsheen fused 2x2x2's for sale in a shop in Keswick yesterday. They cost a lot more then what I paid for them online though.


----------



## MusicCube (Aug 24, 2008)

how about canada eh? 

Lucky for me, I can buy rubiks magics in a local store. I thought everyone could. They are just the orange design, (along with a simpsons one)


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 24, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> the one i have now is pretty good, although like most other people's it does not want to perform the last flip. it also doesnt lay flat very well. we'll see how it is after a bit more breaking in.



When I first got mine ,I too could not get the last flip. But when it broke and I had to restring it, it turned out better.

My thoughts are:

-Robots strung the magics.
-Robots have to be very precise and they strung all the magics the same way. Thus the last flip isn't good.

Solution(If you are a n00b, don't try this. Try under your *OWN* risk. Don't blame me if a string breaks!!!)
-Un-string your magic.
-Re-string it while watching Rhodri's tutorial.
-See if there's any difference fom before and after.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 24, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Dorsenstein said:
> 
> 
> > That's amazing,
> ...



I heard they sell ES 4x4s in bookstores with weird stickers.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 24, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Dorsenstein said:
> ...



Everyone says they're at Borders, though other ones might have them.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 24, 2008)

i found my ES 4x4 at Borders too.

i got two magics the other day at my walmart, they are so cool! my friend is borrowing the opened one (i have another in box still) and im sad =[ i want to play with it lol


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > the one i have now is pretty good, although like most other people's it does not want to perform the last flip. it also doesnt lay flat very well. we'll see how it is after a bit more breaking in.
> ...



well i am buying 3 more(i have a gift card, hopefully the three are still there) and if they all have that problem then i will try restringing one of them to see if it helps.


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought one and they're pretty good, The last flip doesn't bother me.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 25, 2008)

I've fixed both of my magics, stringing them using Mitchell's/Dan's/Sam's method. The first one i restrung completely, and after that i knew what was wrong with the second one and how to fix it (1 string was off). Also this way you don't need the ribbon/paperclip/whatever to pull the string over the corner, so the string is not stretched.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 4, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> Dorsenstein said:
> 
> 
> > That's amazing,
> ...



OMGOMGOMG I am DEFINITELY going to buy them...
But where do you even buy them?

Oh, does Jurong Point toys'r'us sell magics?


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 4, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > Dorsenstein said:
> ...



Eastsheens are at Action City stores throughout Singapore.

Toys R Us Singapore does sell sell Magics, but I can't be sure if all stores do. Try your luck.


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 4, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Oh, does Jurong Point toys'r'us sell magics?



yessssssssssssssss...........................


----------



## Jai (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, you guys in the US may have Magics at Walmart, but do you have... RUBIK'S AREA RUGS? http://walmart.ca/wps-portal/storel...ype=1&page=null&departmentId=22&categoryId=83
($130? XD)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 5, 2008)

Sweet! Now I can pair it with that coffee table and ELAC's MicroSUB 2010 BT XD


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Gonna check my local walmart soon! Hopefully they have some left in stock!


----------



## choipster (Oct 7, 2008)

I just got one of these a month or so ago. 10 bucks for me as well. And i also have yet to see any 2x2's, 4x4's, or 5x5's at my walmarts. plenty of revolutions though, but they don't really appeal to me


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 7, 2008)

Eh, I just bought my Magic today at Target (while I was searching for a birthday present for my soon-to-be-13-tomorrow sister). My Wal-Mart didn't have any.

And I believe that the Revolutions are a total waste of money for cubers like us. They nearly cost twice as much as store-bought cubes, but they're not even puzzles!


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 7, 2008)

My Wal-Mart has Rvolutins for $11USD. They are on sale.

I saw Magics on Amazon for $26USD!!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow... a pretty old thread bumped... 
Wait... that was one month ago!


----------



## d_sprink (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to wal-mart tongiht... I hate living in a small town


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 19, 2009)

Just had to revive this thread to say I just found a magic at Wal-Mart for $5!!!

I had already checked another Wal-mart and a target in my area with no luck, so I wasn't expecting to find one, but on my way out of the store I noticed a clearance aisle with some games and stuff on it, so I decided to take a look. There it was, underneath a huge collection of unsold rubiks revolutions! I couldn't believe it when I saw the price.


----------

